# Scolopendra galapagoensis



## A.Gneist (Jul 31, 2008)

Not Scolopendra gigantea robusta, it´s a galapagoensis.





This beautiful Centipede I get from Peterbourbon, after he discribed it with Steven. 











terminal legs and Coxopleuren






ventral of hedplate






spores at the terminal leg






spores at the 21 leg

Please Peterbourbon and Steven give us some explanation to the pictures.
More pictures will follow.
Regards
Andreas


----------



## Steven (Jul 31, 2008)

awsome pictures
and i've heard your set-up looks amazing  :drool: 

funny you just post this topic as i was planning to give feedback in 2 other topics concerning this specie  

Turgut is almost on holliday i think, and i'm at work now, but will try to give more explanation soon.

here's allready a small part of our discussion on the subject posted by Turgut in another tread  
http://www.scolopendra.info/pics_external/analysis_gig_robusta.xls


----------



## A.Gneist (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello Steven,
thank you  
here a picture about the set up  





I think Turgut gone on weekend.







Antenna
Regards
Andreas


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jul 31, 2008)

And here is my galapagoensis:


----------



## Warrior (Jul 31, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> And here is my galapagoensis:


Just,Nice Pede!


----------



## crpy (Jul 31, 2008)

excellent spiracle pic:clap:


----------

